# EARLY predictions



## CrossCentered (Jun 1, 2019)

Does anyone want to "put pen to paper" and post their SEC West and East winners predictions for 2019, along with SEC champ???? I was chatting football with a couple of the guys at work. I made an ULTRA early prediction, which I dont feel so strongly about as time has gone on....... BUT  I will stand by it SEC East champ Florida, SEC West champ Bama. SEC champ Bama. I know my predictions will recieve so much "love", but before Florida decided to self destruct. I was feeling pretty confident in that. Oh well......... Roll Tide


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 1, 2019)

SEC East GA vs SEC West Bama

They'll fight again Winner who has ball last!
IT WILL ALSO BE DECIDED WITHIN 7 PTS


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 1, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> SEC East GA vs SEC West Bama
> 
> They'll fight again Winner who has ball last!
> IT WILL ALSO BE DECIDED WITHIN 7 PTS


This is what I would say.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 1, 2019)

Georgia can win if they don’t choke. But doing stupid plays won’t win it for them and Nick has got several really good QBs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2019)

I’d have to go with the Gators in the East. They seem to be on a roll after dominating Michigan. Out of the east they seem to be the team that improved the most as the season progressed. I’m thankful we got out of Jacksonville with the win. I’m also glad we played them when we did. The S&C is probably the best in cfb and Mullen is about to take over recruiting and with his hot bed of talent at his fingertips it’ll just get easier and easier for him. Bama will win the west but I’m going with the Gators in the SECCG. It hurts to say all of that but it’s time I call it like I see it..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## poohbear (Jun 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’d have to go with the Gators in the East. They seem to be on a roll after dominating Michigan. Out of the east they seem to be the team that improved the most as the season progressed. I’m thankful we got out of Jacksonville with the win. I’m also glad we played them when we did. The S&C is probably the best in cfb and Mullen is about to take over recruiting and with his hot bed of talent at his fingertips it’ll just get easier and easier for him. Bama will win the west but I’m going with the Gators in the SECCG. It hurts to say all of that but it’s time I call it like I see it..... Go Dawgs!


Are you Drinking?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 1, 2019)

poohbear said:


> Are you Drinking?


Very likely


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2019)

Listen, the Dawgs choke. Mullenlick is a proven HC. With the talent he has and will get along with him being the QB whisperer. The Gators are loaded at everywhere but are a little young at the LOS on both sides. Those 4 and 5 stars will grow up as the season progresses. Don’t shoot the messenger


----------



## antharper (Jun 1, 2019)

poohbear said:


> Are you Drinking?


A lot !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 1, 2019)

Let’s be real for a minute. The Dawgs are only a 3.5 point favorite for this years cocktail party. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Listen, the Dawgs choke. Mullenlick is a proven HC. With the talent he has and will get along with him being the QB whisperer. The Gators are loaded at everywhere but are a little young at the LOS on both sides. *Those 4 and 5 stars will grow up as the season progresses*. Don’t shoot the messenger



Are you talking about both of them?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2019)

Anybody can win this game, we were only ahead, 6 points with 9 minutes left in the game last year. We will see, but I have not marked this down as a sure win yet. But that is me, and I think we gonna have a war with Murray State. Got to see if all them 18 years old players are ready or not.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

Gators are legit.


----------



## poohbear (Jun 2, 2019)

All I know is I hate me some Gatas


----------



## baddave (Jun 2, 2019)

just lookin @ ga schedule , they might as well go ahead and give ga. the east title . now SEC CG might be different. i'll go w/ Rack on that


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

Georgia is predicted at #3 to win it all, Florida is no where in the picture.
With GA’s O line, Fromm, Swift, and the talent GA’s has my money’s on UGA...Go Dawgs

Mullen has been talking smack and his tail will be handed to him by Kirby!

But like was said anything can happen in the SEC!
There is no guarantee’s for anyone!


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 2, 2019)

UGA will dominate the east and Bamars will do the same in the west. Fromm plays the game we have all been waiting to see and the Dawgs win the SECCG!!!!  Unfortunately I think Clumpson will end the pups run in the playoffs.

and........Florduh's dumpster fire continues and they fire Mullen after the huge loss to the Dawgs.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Gators are legit.


I’m telling you, they can’t recognize sarcasm and humor......


----------



## bullgator (Jun 2, 2019)

LSU in the West, and Tennessee surprises in the East. 

The SEC doesn’t make the NCG and the mighty B10 and PAC play for it all. That’s right, Oregon v Wisky for the trophy.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

I just don’t see it. The Gators were depleted with injuries last year. They’ve also got a coach now that was the brains behind Urbans run. They have probably the 2nd best running back trio in all of cfb and don’t count their QB’s out. Rb,Te,Lb,Wr,CB Safety positions are as good as anybody’s and deep at that.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I just don’t see it. The Gators were depleted with injuries last year. They’ve also got a coach now that was the brains behind Urbans run. They have probably the 2nd best running back trio in all of cfb and don’t count their QB’s out. Rb,Te,Lb,Wr,CB Safety positions are as good as anybody’s and deep at that.


Yea the running backs are 2nd best to UGA with Swift, Herrirng, White, & Cook!
Now with Simmons & Woerner at tight end, and Cager at 6’5” 200lbs at WR, UGA will be mighty fine!
UGA took it to the SEC championship game with 85% freshman!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

My prediction is Clemson goes back to back with NATTYS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

Clemson will not repeat. Gators take cfb by storm. Dawgs win the Sugar bowl


----------



## across the river (Jun 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I just don’t see it. The Gators were depleted with injuries last year. They’ve also got a coach now that was the brains behind Urbans run. They have probably the 2nd best running back trio in all of cfb and don’t count their QB’s out. Rb,Te,Lb,Wr,CB Safety positions are as good as anybody’s and deep at that.



Purdue, Vanderbilt, Syracuse, etc...... all have All-American candidates at one or more of the positions you mention above that are more highly regarded than anyone that plays on Florida,(or Georgia for that matter) at their respected position,  yet no one is predicting them to win their conference.  Why?   The bottom line is you win at the line of scrimmage on both sides of the ball, period.   Georgia has the better offensive line by a looooooong shot.  First string defensive line is probably a wash.  Georgia will be starting a bunch of Seniors and Florida will be starting a bunch of redshirt seniors.   While they should both be solid, we all know high round NFL talent doesn't stay four or 5 years. If you look at it from a depth perspective, Georgia should be better with some younger talent in Davis, Cox, and Johnson coming in JUCO.  


UGA gets the nod on both lines of scrimmage, so barring Fromm getting hurt or half the line getting depleted, UGA will win.  Even if CJ Henderson and Perine were better than Stokes and Swift (Henderson maybe, Perine no way) it does't make up for the fact that Florida's lines are(on paper) subpar to UGA's.  To make. long story short, it doesn't matter how good you skill guys are if you lines are getting beaten every play.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

I just don’t see it. We struggled with Florida until late in the game. They were winning the battle up front with our guys until late in the game. Look at what they did to power house Michigan!!!! They’re legit and I’m not looking past them.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Clemson will not repeat. Gators take cfb by storm. Dawgs win the Sugar bowl


Drug supply has dried up


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’d have to go with the Gators in the East. They seem to be on a roll after dominating Michigan. Out of the east they seem to be the team that improved the most as the season progressed. I’m thankful we got out of Jacksonville with the win. I’m also glad we played them when we did. The S&C is probably the best in cfb and Mullen is about to take over recruiting and with his hot bed of talent at his fingertips it’ll just get easier and easier for him. Bama will win the west but I’m going with the Gators in the SECCG. It hurts to say all of that but it’s time I call it like I see it..... Go Dawgs!



???


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 2, 2019)

Georgia wins the east, Alabama wins the west.  If Alabama doesn't have a good backup QB Georgia wins.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I just don’t see it. We struggled with Florida until late in the game. They were winning the battle up front with our guys until late in the game. Look at what they did to power house Michigan!!!! They’re legit and I’m not looking past them.



The better team hasn't won the last two games.  Just ask them.??


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 2, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Georgia wins the east, Alabama wins the west.  If Alabama doesn't have a good backup QB Georgia wins.


Looks like Alabama May have two . One tua s  little brother and the other is The Bears great grand son. Now I really don’t know how good they are but I guess we will see.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 2, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Looks like Alabama May have two . One tua s  little brother and the other is The Bears great grand son. Now I really don’t know how good they are but I guess we will see.



I would bet Tua's brother is above average.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 2, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I would bet Tua's brother is above average.


They say he is as good if not better.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 2, 2019)

I predict Auburn and Georgia in the SEC championship game. The Dawgs up by 6 with one minute to go in the 4th quarter and the Dawgs have the ball on their on 5 yard line. Fromm fumbles the snap. Oh snap! Auburn recovers. Fromms little brother comes in at tight end for the Tigers and catches the game winning touchdown. Of course they make the extra point. It's not a Crimson Tide kicker


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 2, 2019)

bullgator said:


> LSU in the West, and Tennessee surprises in the East.
> 
> The SEC doesn’t make the NCG and the mighty B10 and PAC play for it all. That’s right, Oregon v Wisky for the trophy.


dang. You got an early start on your drinking today.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 2, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> My prediction is Clemson goes back to back with NATTYS!


I agree. I think they will beat Bama again


----------



## elfiii (Jun 2, 2019)

We got a lotta Utes. That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> They say he is as good if not better.




Everyone is also overlooking Oklahoma with Jalen Hurts!
Hurts is gonna make Saban sorry he replaced him and that’s a fact!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 2, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I predict Auburn and Georgia in the SEC championship game. The Dawgs up by 6 with one minute to go in the 4th quarter and the Dawgs have the ball on their on 5 yard line. Fromm fumbles the snap. Oh snap! Auburn recovers. Fromms little brother comes in at tight end for the Tigers and catches the game winning touchdown. Of course they make the extra point. It's not a Crimson Tide kicker


Auburn really??? 
No way will Auburn beat BAMA but in the SEC the sun does shine on a dogs rear end every once in a while!


----------



## bullgator (Jun 2, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> ???


At least you get it......


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2019)

Just read an article that Mullenlicks new practice regimen is going put Sabans process out of business.....


----------



## antharper (Jun 2, 2019)

bullgator said:


> LSU in the West, and Tennessee surprises in the East.
> 
> The SEC doesn’t make the NCG and the mighty B10 and PAC play for it all. That’s right, Oregon v Wisky for the trophy.


Now here’s one that’s been up all night drinking !


----------



## bullgator (Jun 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Just read an article that Mullenlicks new practice regimen is going put Sabans process out of business.....


Saban is trying to by the Rights.....


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jun 2, 2019)

across the river said:


> Purdue, Vanderbilt, Syracuse, etc...... all have All-American candidates at one or more of the positions you mention above that are more highly regarded than anyone that plays on Florida,(or Georgia for that matter) at their respected position,  yet no one is predicting them to win their conference.  Why?   The bottom line is you win at the line of scrimmage on both sides of the ball, period.   Georgia has the better offensive line by a looooooong shot.  First string defensive line is probably a wash.  Georgia will be starting a bunch of Seniors and Florida will be starting a bunch of redshirt seniors.   While they should both be solid, we all know high round NFL talent doesn't stay four or 5 years. If you look at it from a depth perspective, Georgia should be better with some younger talent in Davis, Cox, and Johnson coming in JUCO.
> 
> 
> UGA gets the nod on both lines of scrimmage, so barring Fromm getting hurt or half the line getting depleted, UGA will win.  Even if CJ Henderson and Perine were better than Stokes and Swift (Henderson maybe, Perine no way) it does't make up for the fact that Florida's lines are(on paper) subpar to UGA's.  To make. long story short, it doesn't matter how good you skill guys are if you lines are getting beaten every play.


Gators by 14. No way we keep up with their scoring.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 2, 2019)

antharper said:


> Now here’s one that’s been up all night drinking !


You gots sumpin against drankin?


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 2, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Everyone is also overlooking Oklahoma with Jalen Hurts!
> Hurts is gonna make Saban sorry he replaced him and that’s a fact!


You know he sure will if he gets the chance and he will still be an Alabama legend.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 2, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Just read an article that Mullenlicks new practice regimen is going put Sabans process out of business.....


What you say ma,bye right but Sabin has already made his history


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 2, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I agree. I think they will beat Bama again


All them drugs


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Georgia is predicted at #3 to win it all, Florida is no where in the picture.
> With GA’s O line, Fromm, Swift, and the talent GA’s has my money’s on UGA...Go Dawgs
> 
> Mullen has been talking smack and his tail will be handed to him by Kirby!
> ...



Early Las Vegas line has us as only a 3 1/2 point favorite in that game. I never take any win for granted, especially, when it comes to our biggest rival.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Early Las Vegas line has us as only a 3 1/2 point favorite in that game. I never take any win for granted, especially, when it comes to our biggest rival.


This! There’s a reason Vegas has the line where it is. Gators will win the east. Mark it down!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Early Las Vegas line has us as only a 3 1/2 point favorite in that game. I never take any win for granted, especially, when it comes to our biggest rival.



The spread will increase between now and then.  Florida rivals are Kentucky and Missouri now.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Early Las Vegas line has us as only a 3 1/2 point favorite in that game. I never take any win for granted, especially, when it comes to our biggest rival.


There’s NO guarantee in the SEC!
Y’all remember that long field goal Alabama kicked short then Auburn run it back for a TD and won??


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> There’s NO guarantee in the SEC!
> Y’all remember that long field goal Alabama kicked short then Auburn run it back for a TD and won??


That never happened. That was all for TV. Saban has never made a mistake other than his initial defensive game plan for Clemson and his nonexistent halftime defensive adjustments........?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jun 3, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> This! There’s a reason Vegas has the line where it is. Gators will win the east. Mark it down!


I had tenn winning the east. But I do see us going 5-5


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 3, 2019)

if UGA can get past the ND game they will win out, No one on their schedule can hang with their O line for 4 quarters.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2019)

We will see, but we gonna have to do more than talk about it. The East is getting better.


----------



## antharper (Jun 3, 2019)

bullgator said:


> View attachment 971189
> You gots sumpin against drankin?


Nothing at all !


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2019)

Where are all the Seniors of UGA OL?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 4, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> SEC East GA vs SEC West Bama
> 
> They'll fight again Winner who has ball last!
> IT WILL ALSO BE DECIDED WITHIN 7 PTS


This about sums it up.

Good chance both get into the playoffs regardless of who wins.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 4, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> This about sums it up.
> 
> Good chance both get into the playoffs regardless of who wins.


Nope. Ga will go into the seccg with 1 loss. Lose to LSU. Go to the sugar bowl again and lose to Texas. Again


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Nope. Ga will go into the seccg with 1 loss. Lose to LSU. Go to the sugar bowl again and lose to Texas. Again




What is the 1 game you have UGA losing before the SECCG?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Nope. Ga will go into the seccg with 1 loss. Lose to LSU. Go to the sugar bowl again and lose to Texas. Again


Then Fromm will declare early and not go day 1.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> What is the 1 game you have UGA losing before the SECCG?


No one in particular but it's UGA football. They will lose a game that they shouldn't. Not much different than my bucks. Cept were always better


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 4, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Then Fromm will declare early and not go day 1.


Fromm will suffer a season ending injury. Mathis will come in and give the dawgs a fighting chance. Therefore Fromm will still be around for his senior year.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 4, 2019)

Saban retires and Bama makes Kirby an offer he can’t refuse.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 4, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Saban retires and Bama makes Kirby an offer he can’t refuse.


Lord I hope not


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 4, 2019)

Dogs could lose to ND, TAM, or even the Gators. Thank goodness y’all don’t have LSU this year.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 4, 2019)

Actually, I really don't care if Bama does offer Kirby when Saban retires. I just really hope he doesn't except the offer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> No one in particular but it's UGA football. They will lose a game that they shouldn't. Not much different than my bucks. Cept were always better


Bucks are always better...

You want bragging rights over Northwestern???

Sucks to be a Buck. The Natty is based in the South. The Natty is decided here. You morons just want a ticket. Facts! You all want a piece. You have to get thru the South East to make it happen.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Actually, I really don't care if Bama does offer Kirby when Saban retires. I just really hope he doesn't except the offer.


Yep. God forbid you guys get bumped. Not wanting Kirby is stupid. Kirby is going to push Bama backwards. Please tell me who you can get to out recruit Kirby... Saban is the only one. But yet. He hasn’t. Dawgs are rolling and you know it!

Bama is losing ground.. year after year...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Actually, I really don't care if Bama does offer Kirby when Saban retires. I just really hope he doesn't except the offer.


I’ll bet you $100 right now that Kirby beats Bama in the SECCG..

You game? Want to push it more than $100? I’ll go $500.. heck, let’s go $1,000..

Put up or shut up...


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2019)

Dawgs win every game but the cocktail party. The Gators are just stacked


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ll bet you $100 right now that Kirby beats Bama in the SECCG..
> 
> You game? Want to push it more than $100? I’ll go $500.. heck, let’s go $1,000..
> 
> Put up or shut up...


I hear ya Big Dawg. I'm super impressed. A whole $500 or even a whopping $1000! You must be rich! If only I was a thousandaire like yourself


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I hear ya Big Dawg. I'm super impressed. A whole $500 or even a whopping $1000! You must be rich! If only I was a thousandaire like yourself




Let’s just bet an Avatar.. no money out of your pocket. 

You talk a lot..

Actually you are talk. 

Avatar bet.. 

You pick my avatar or I pick yours. If Bama and UGA make the SECCG. The winner picks the Avatar and we wear until a week after the Natty game..


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bucks are always better...
> 
> You want bragging rights over Northwestern???
> 
> Sucks to be a Buck. The Natty is based in the South. The Natty is decided here. You morons just want a ticket. Facts! You all want a piece. You have to get thru the South East to make it happen.


Seems as if the "bucks" beat Bama and then Oregon in the first playoff. Last year the NC went through Clemson. You sure do talk a lot about your team that has done nothing but LOSE the big games.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 4, 2019)

#1980


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 4, 2019)

I laughed at that male UGA cheerleader picture someone on here posted a while back but, since you probably have that posted on your wall, I'll have to come up with something else. I want to pick something you don't like, not something you like so let me give this some thought and I'll get back with ya friend. Be patient. We have a while. Besides, I need to see what our backup quarterback looks like this year


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I laughed at that male UGA cheerleader picture someone on here posted a while back but, since you probably have that posted on your wall, I'll have to come up with something else. I want to pick something you don't like, not something you like so let me give this some thought and I'll get back with ya friend. Be patient. We have a while. Besides, I need to see what our backup quarterback looks like this year


Well, what do you say Browneyeslayer? Is that okay if you give me some time to think about it?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jun 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I laughed at that male UGA cheerleader picture someone on here posted a while back but, since you probably have that posted on your wall, I'll have to come up with something else. I want to pick something you don't like, not something you like so let me give this some thought and I'll get back with ya friend. Be patient. We have a while. Besides, I need to see what our backup quarterback looks like this year


Someone is scared? Take the bet.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 4, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Someone is scared? Take the bet.


I never said that I wouldn't take the bet. I said give me some time to think of an avatar. It's only June. Relax and watch the Braves. Your annual SEC West whoopin is still a few months away


----------



## bullgator (Jun 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs win every game but the cocktail party. The Gators are just stacked


I guess when I’m asked to answer a question honestly.......well, lesson learned.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2019)

bullgator said:


> I guess when I’m asked to answer a question honestly.......well, lesson learned.


I just talked to Stacy he’s in agreement with you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 4, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I laughed at that male UGA cheerleader picture someone on here posted a while back but, since you probably have that posted on your wall, I'll have to come up with something else. I want to pick something you don't like, not something you like so let me give this some thought and I'll get back with ya friend. Be patient. We have a while. Besides, I need to see what our backup quarterback looks like this year


Or you could just step up. You talk a lot. 

Why wait?? Just make the bet? You scared?

We’re just Dawgs.. no way we can contend...

That bet is for all of you.. 1980.. we don’t stand a chance.why won’t ANY of you take the bet???


The offer stands to all of you.

Let’s do this...

How about you Guthrie. Dawgs finish higher then your Bucks.. let’s bet!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Seems as if the "bucks" beat Bama and then Oregon in the first playoff. Last year the NC went through Clemson. You sure do talk a lot about your team that has done nothing but LOSE the big games.


Yep.. Dawgs have done nothing. Poor poor Dawgs..

Maybe we could root for the Bucks.. slap our women around and be god with it. And then when it’s all said and done. Play Northwestern for a conference Championship. 

When is the last time an SEC team played a 4 loss team in a Championship game? 

You state the Dawgs lose one game and play in the SECCG..

Maybe we can be so skilled like the screweyes and play such a match..

Oh wait.. when UGA beat Vandy I probably felt like you did Guthrie..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 5, 2019)

We got a thread full of hot women, and yall strutting around like an old beat up rooster, over a game that wont be played for 6 months.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> We got a thread full of hot women, and yall strutting around like an old beat up rooster, over a game that wont be played for 6 months.




 

The thing is.. All those hot chicks are nice in pics. But we all know... For everyone of those chicks. There is some dude out there sick of their crap.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jun 5, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I never said that I wouldn't take the bet. I said give me some time to think of an avatar. It's only June. Relax and watch the Braves. Your annual SEC West whoopin is still a few months away


If your so confident in that whoopin take the bet. No need to thinkaboutit. Or you could just continue to runthatmouth.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The thing is.. All those hot chicks are nice in pics. But we all know... For everyone of those chicks. There is some dude out there sick of their crap.



Absolutely


----------



## joepuppy (Jun 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The thing is.. All those hot chicks are nice in pics. But we all know... For everyone of those chicks. There is some dude out there sick of their crap.


No truer words spoken in the SF.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 5, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> If your so confident in that whoopin take the bet. No need to thinkaboutit. Or you could just continue to runthatmouth.


We can do an avatar bet every week if ya'll want to. Look back and you'll see that I've said that UGA will win a championship real soon. You guys are the Chicago Cubs of college football. They won a championship after a hundred years like you guys will do and every one of ya'll can enjoy it for a whole year. Then, well, you'll see. If you don't want to relax and watch some Braves baseball for the time being, then flop down on the couch and have a cold bud light and watch some rastlin with your Momma. I'm just trying to think of some things to keep you calm and not so bothered with my posts. No need to thank me either.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> We got a thread full of hot women, and yall strutting around like an old beat up rooster, over a game that wont be played for 6 months.


If that's why I came to GON...............I wouldn't come to GON. .


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or you could just step up. You talk a lot.


I think the most appropriate bet would be for $1,980.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 5, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> If that's why I came to GON...............I wouldn't come to GON. .



Understandable. Lots of guys dont like looking at wimmens


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Understandable. Lots of guys dont like looking at wimmens


The point










Your head


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 5, 2019)

Oh I got the point


You'll come to a hunting forum to discuss football but have no interest in a thread full of women. 


To each his own.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Oh I got the point
> 
> 
> You'll come to a hunting forum to discuss football but have no interest in a thread full of women.
> ...


Wrong again.

I'll come to a sports subforum to talk smack about sports. There are considerably better places to see half naked women. 

But I understand to the technologically challenged swamp thug it's easier to get everything in one spot.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 5, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> But I understand to the technologically challenged swamp thug it's easier to get everything in one spot.



Gon forum looks much better in your history. ???

You'll be hard pressed to find that collection of women on one sight I can assure you.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 5, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Wrong again.
> 
> I'll come to a sports subforum to talk smack about sports. There are considerably better places to see half naked women.
> 
> But I understand to the technologically challenged swamp thug it's easier to get everything in one spot.


Some of these folks on here get real bent out of shape over a little smack talk. Especially when it's about Kirby.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 5, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Some of these folks on here get real bent out of shape over a little smack talk. Especially when it's about Kirby.



Yes they do!


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Gon forum looks much better in your history. ???


You never heard of incognito browsing? You swamp thugs is further behind on tech than I realized!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 5, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> You never heard of incognito browsing? You swamp thugs is further behind on tech than I realized!



It's all fun and games until you forget to close it...??


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I just talked to Stacy he’s in agreement with you.



I miss him. Tell him to come back on here.


----------



## antharper (Jun 5, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> We got a thread full of hot women, and yall strutting around like an old beat up rooster, over a game that wont be played for 6 months.


What happened to the best thread on the forum ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## weagle (Jun 5, 2019)

Auburn wins it all this year.  Beats undefeated uga in regular season, beats undefeated bama in regular season, beats uga in SECCG, beats undefeated Clemson then bama in the playoff final.

NCAA declares there no way the season can ever be topped. 

WDE!


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 5, 2019)

weagle said:


> Auburn wins it all this year.  Beats undefeated uga in regular season, beats undefeated bama in regular season, beats uga in SECCG, beats undefeated Clemson then bama in the playoff final.
> 
> NCAA declares there no way the season can ever be topped.
> 
> WDE!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let’s just bet an Avatar.. no money out of your pocket.
> 
> You talk a lot..
> 
> ...





Browning Slayer said:


> Yep.. Dawgs have done nothing. Poor poor Dawgs..
> 
> Maybe we could root for the Bucks.. slap our women around and be god with it. And then when it’s all said and done. Play Northwestern for a conference Championship.
> 
> ...



Oh they aren't going to take the bet because that's what they are.  A bunch of loud mouths who are chicken crap when it comes put up or shut up time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 5, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Wrong again.
> 
> I'll come to a sports subforum to talk smack about sports. There are considerably better places to see half naked women.
> 
> But I understand to the technologically challenged swamp thug it's easier to get everything in one spot.



Hilarious to me that these kids have to get on the internet to see a good looking  woman.  That's why they love "smack talk" so much.  They don't have anything else.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 5, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Some of these folks on here get real bent out of shape over a little smack talk. Especially when it's about Kirby.



Nobody here cares what you mouth breathers think about Kirby or anything else.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 5, 2019)

weagle said:


> Auburn wins it all this year.  Beats undefeated uga in regular season, beats undefeated bama in regular season, beats uga in SECCG, beats undefeated Clemson then bama in the playoff final.
> 
> NCAA declares there no way the season can ever be topped.
> 
> WDE!


And auburn loses to UGA & Bama... and the Tigers still claim a Natty. Heck, when do you Barners not “claim” a Natty?


----------



## CrossCentered (Jun 5, 2019)

I will take the avatar bet. Browning slayer, Spot and stalk you in the bet too???? Bama SEC champ.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 5, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Some of these folks on here get real bent out of shape over a little smack talk. Especially when it's about Kirby.



Smack talk about CKS dont bother me at all. If he wins an NC in the next 10 years, he will have done it quicker than Saban did. A point yall like to shrug off.


----------



## James12 (Jun 5, 2019)

AL n UT


----------



## CrossCentered (Jun 6, 2019)

KyDawg as a Bama fan. I will definitely admit Kirby is a great coach, who will win a national championship in his career.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs you filthy haters!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2019)

UF vs Bama 

Bama wins


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 6, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody here cares what you mouth breathers think about Kirby or anything else.


Example A


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Smack talk about CKS dont bother me at all. If he wins an NC in the next 10 years, he will have done it quicker than Saban did. A point yall like to shrug off.


KyDawg, Gene Chizik won one at Auburn sooner than Saban did in his coaching career. That doesn't prove anything.  Although I think Kirby is a better coach than Chizik is, or was.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jun 6, 2019)

CrossCentered said:


> I will take the avatar bet. Browning slayer, Spot and stalk you in the bet too???? Bama SEC champ.


See this is how you man up. Most others here are yeller


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2019)

CrossCentered said:


> I will take the avatar bet. Browning slayer, Spot and stalk you in the bet too???? Bama SEC champ.




Is this a trick question?? I'm always down for an Avatar bet!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 971758


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 6, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> See this is how you man up. Most others here are yeller


Reread my post. We can do one every week if you like. I'm not scared of a picture


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2019)

I'll get in on the avatar bets but ain't it a little early to be keepin up with all that?????

Whenever yall post up the thread ill get in on the fun. The only way I'm doing though is the winner picks the losers avatars


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 6, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Reread my post. We can do one every week if you like. I'm not scared of a picture



Naw but you crawdad shuffled on that money he wanted to bet.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2019)

Got recruits???.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2019)

Why yes we do.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 6, 2019)

Dat Boy been getting some gooduns


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jun 6, 2019)

hope to git that Jordan Burch


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 6, 2019)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Dat Boy been getting some gooduns


Dabo is building a monster class. That 95+ average is just ridiculous.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Dabo is building a monster class. That 95+ average is just ridiculous.



Add a little testosterone to the mix and voila. ?


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Add a little testosterone to the mix and voila. ?


You went there


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> You went there



Seeing as how my team performed against them last year, that's all I got...?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 6, 2019)

All right guys I cleaned this one up, keep it within the rules and play nice.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> KyDawg, Gene Chizik won one at Auburn sooner than Saban did in his coaching career. That doesn't prove anything.  Although I think Kirby is a better coach than Chizik is, or was.



What has that got to do with the time comparison between Smart and Saban?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2019)

I have said on here many times, that I think Saban is the best coach in College Football. It took him many years to get to that point, and if CKS doesn't win an NC in his 4th year, he is a failure. It takes time and maturity by a coach, to put a program in place to win the NC. He has some success in his first 3 years, he just need a little more seasoning, to be an NC coach. Chizik was a flash in the pan. He did not put together a long term process in place to win for years.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2019)

I predict UGA wins another NC in the next 3 years. Maybe even in football


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 7, 2019)

happy Birthday boss.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jun 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I predict UGA wins another NC in the next 3 years. Maybe even in football


With Fromm since he’s average?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> With Fromm since he’s average?


I doubt it. Mathis will probably give the dogs a better chance. If he hangs around long enough


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I doubt it. Mathis will probably give the dogs a better chance. If he hangs around long enough


Doesn't say much for Fields.. Especially since he couldn't beat out Fromm.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Doesn't say much for Fields.. Especially since he couldn't beat out Fromm.


 Mathis won't" beat out" Fromm either but he will be a better college QB. That doesn't mean he'll be at UGA though


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Mathis won't" beat out" Fromm either but he will be a better college QB. That doesn't mean he'll be at UGA though



If he's going to be better than Fromm he better get started.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Mathis won't" beat out" Fromm either but he will be a better college QB. That doesn't mean he'll be at UGA though



Unless Mathis is exponentially better, Fromm will be the starter. Barring injury, no other qb on the roster will be given a long enough leash. 


More than likely it wont be an issue anyway as Fromm will probably declare for the draft.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 8, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> If he's going to be better than Fromm he better get started.


I give you another shot at rereading  my post. Mathis IS a freshman so yes, he's getting started as we speak


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs debating QB theory and trying to create controversy!! I like it!


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Unless Mathis is exponentially better, Fromm will be the starter. Barring injury, no other qb on the roster will be given a long enough leash.
> 
> 
> More than likely it wont be an issue anyway as Fromm will probably declare for the draft.


Pretty much what I said except if Fromm does stay for his senior year mathis will transfer


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I give you another shot at rereading  my post. Mathis IS a freshman so yes, he's getting started as we speak



Dude, I'm aware of what year Mathis is.  He's on my team.  You think he's gonna take his team to a NC appearance his freshman year?  Are we talking about the same guy?  Two guys behind Fromm and just had brain surgery?  That guy?  I think you are either confused or need brain surgery yourself.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Pretty much what I said except if Fromm does stay for his senior year mathis will transfer



Id stay even if Fromm returned but no telling what these boys will do now days.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 8, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dude, I'm aware of what year Mathis is.  He's on my team.  You think he's gonna take his team to a NC appearance his freshman year?  Are we talking about the same guy?  Two guys behind Fromm and just had brain surgery?  That guy?  I think you are either confused or need brain surgery yourself.


Ill explain my post to you as it appears your having comprehension issues. 


mguthrie said:


> Mathis won't" beat out" Fromm either but he will be a better college QB. That doesn't mean he'll be at UGA though


Mathis won't beat out Fromm. I think that's pretty self explanatory. Mathis will end up being a better college QB than Fromm I believe. As stated in my last post,if Fromm stays for his senior year you can look for mathis to transfer. He was once committed to my bucks and a couple other schools


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Id stay even if Fromm returned but no telling what these boys will do now days.


Mathis is a good QB. I can't see him waiting 2 years to start. Seems to be the mentality of these college kids these days


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Ill explain my post to you as it appears your having comprehension issues.
> 
> Mathis won't beat out Fromm. I think that's pretty self explanatory. Mathis will end up being a better college QB than Fromm I believe. As stated in my last post,if Fromm stays for his senior year you can look for mathis to transfer. He was once committed to my bucks and a couple other schools



He may very well transfer.  Your assertion that he will be a better college qb than Fromm is based on nothing but your feelings.  You apparently have bias issues.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Id stay even if Fromm returned but no telling what these boys will do now days.



That's a fact.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 8, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> He may very well transfer.  Your assertion that he will be a better college qb than Fromm is based on nothing but your feelings.  You apparently have bias issues.


Lol. No not biased. I'm a realist. You did read where mathis was committed to tOSU. I've read about his high school history and his recruitment history


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. No not biased. I'm a realist. You did read where mathis was committed to tOSU. I've read about his high school history and his recruitment history



Yes, mguthrie, I don't need you to tell me about the guys on my favorite team, but thanks for the thought.

If you don't like the word biased, what word would you use to describe someone who thinks a kid who has yet to take a snap in a college football game will be a better qb than a guy who quarterbacked his team to a NC appearance his freshman year?  Because that certainly isn't realistic and to argue that it is simply underscores your bias.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jun 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Ill explain my post to you as it appears your having comprehension issues.
> 
> Mathis won't beat out Fromm. I think that's pretty self explanatory. Mathis will end up being a better college QB than Fromm I believe. As stated in my last post,if Fromm stays for his senior year you can look for mathis to transfer. He was once committed to my bucks and a couple other schools


Your  predictions last yr sucked. Stop making them. They make you look foolish when the opposite happens. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 8, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Your  predictions last yr sucked. Stop making them. They make you look foolish when the opposite happens. Just enjoy the ride.


And what prediction would that be?


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2019)

You guys keep this thread within the rules or it goes away. Only and final warning.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 8, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yes, mguthrie, I don't need you to tell me about the guys on my favorite team, but thanks for the thought.
> 
> If you don't like the word biased, what word would you use to describe someone who thinks a kid who has yet to take a snap in a college football game will be a better qb than a guy who quarterbacked his team to a NC appearance his freshman year?  Because that certainly isn't realistic and to argue that it is simply underscores your bias.


I would describe him as someone with an opinion.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I would describe him as someone with an opinion.



And you wouldn't be wrong.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jun 8, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> And what prediction would that be?


Martell isn’t a push over fields will have to compete with him bla,bla,bla. Fromm is average, etc...


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 8, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Martell isn’t a push over fields will have to compete with him bla,bla,bla. Fromm is average, etc...


Fields would have had to compete with martell but he decided to leave. And Fromm is average. Those are facts. Not predictions.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 9, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Fields would have had to compete with martell but he decided to leave. And Fromm is average. Those are facts. Not predictions.



If Fromm is average Fields is below average.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 9, 2019)

Imagine that, the guy OSU heavily recruited, Guth thinks is better than Fromm. ??


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jun 9, 2019)

Well if 30td’s and 6 int’s is Average I want more of that. The top 10 qb’s in attempts and yards don’t even have those numbers except tua. We don’t even pass that much cause we love to run the ball.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 9, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> And Fromm is average. Those are facts. Not predictions.


And the actual stats will show you how wrong you are. 

Your emotions are clouding your judgement. If he is average, what’s up will all this talk about declaring for the draft?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 9, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Imagine that, the guy OSU heavily recruited, Guth thinks is better than Fromm. ??


Not yet. But he will be. And OSU didn't "heavily recruit" him.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 9, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And the actual stats will show you how wrong you are.
> 
> Your emotions are clouding your judgement. If he is average, what’s up will all this talk about declaring for the draft?


A bunch of average QB's declare for the draft every year. You talk stats. Post some up against some known above average QB's. Fromm doesn't have the arm strength that really good QB's have


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 9, 2019)

https://n.rivals.com/news/ten-of-the-craziest-recruitments-in-rivals-history scroll down to mathis. You can read how his "recruitment " went


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 9, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> https://n.rivals.com/news/ten-of-the-craziest-recruitments-in-rivals-history scroll down to mathis. You can read how his "recruitment " went



With that track record theres definitely no telling where he ends up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 9, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> A bunch of average QB's declare for the draft every year. You talk stats. Post some up against some known above average QB's. Fromm doesn't have the arm strength that really good QB's have



Agree that he doesn't have great arm strength.  That's one single fact you've offered up.  The rest has been opinion.  He's better than average by a good margin as a qb though.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 9, 2019)

It's so good to have a loud mouth Yankee around here.  That was the one thing this place was missing.


----------



## TinKnocker (Jun 9, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Not yet. But he will be. And OSU didn't "heavily recruit" him.


My bad, they just sneezed his direction and he committed. ?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jun 9, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Agree that he doesn't have great arm strength.  That's one single fact you've offered up.  The rest has been opinion.  He's better than average by a good margin as a qb though.


I would put up a video but there’s cussin. He has arm strength. And much more.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 9, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> I would put up a video but there’s cussin. He has arm strength. And much more.



Oh he has more arm strength than his detractors/trolls give him credit for but that's really the one knock that he has to me in comparison with some others.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 10, 2019)

This was fun


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 14, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This was fun


Oh. It ain't over by a long shot


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2019)

I dont know how Fromm will do in the Pros. Not doubt he as the mental side of it down. He is a student of the game, and had a pretty good grasp of the UGA offense, when he took his first snap after Eason got hurt. I dont see him being a #1 pick, or even on the top 10, but regardless of where he get picks, if he fails, It will not be from lack of effort and smarts. I just dont know about his arm strength.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2019)

weagle said:


> Auburn wins it all this year.  Beats undefeated uga in regular season, beats undefeated bama in regular season, beats uga in SECCG, beats undefeated Clemson then bama in the playoff final.
> 
> NCAA declares there no way the season can ever be topped.
> 
> WDE!



And then the NC two A strips Auburn of its' title due to multiple recruiting violations.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Oh. It ain't over by a long shot



I thought with the new attitude in here, that we would just leave it where it is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 14, 2019)

Here are some fun Jake Fromm numbers for the "he's just an average quarterback" deep thinkers here.

For the '18 season

206-306 (67.3%) 2, 479 yards
30 TDs 6 INTs

Vs SEC (9 games)
146-223 (65.5%) 1,971 yds
17 TDs vs 5 INTs

122 throws resulting in first downs
62 pass plays of 15 plus yards
25 pass plays of 25 plus yards
50-78 828 yards for 7 TDs on play action.

If that's just ok I would like to sign up for more just ok.


----------



## weagle (Jun 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> And then the NC two A strips Auburn of its' title due to multiple recruiting violations.



No way. 

They'll go back and call a targeting penalty after the fact,  and say we have to forfeit a game for playing an ineligible player.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 16, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Here are some fun Jake Fromm numbers for the "he's just an average quarterback" deep thinkers here.
> 
> For the '18 season
> 
> ...


Doesn't even make the top 40. http://www.espn.com/college-football/conferences/statistics/player/_/id/99/ncaa-football-conference


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 16, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Here are some fun Jake Fromm numbers for the "he's just an average quarterback" deep thinkers here.
> 
> For the '18 season
> 
> ...


Just ok has been the mindset of bulldog fans for 40 years


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2019)

I like Fromm. No matter what the numbers say.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2019)

He’s a good leader and a good game manager type quarterback.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> He’s a good leader and a good game manager type quarterback.


I agree 100%. If he's not successful in the NFL I can see him being a great coach. He just isn't able to put up the stats. A lot of that is the offense he plays in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I agree 100%. If he's not successful in the NFL I can see him being a great coach. He just isn't able to put up the stats. A lot of that is the offense he plays in.


Yep. And poor coaching at clutch times.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I agree 100%. If he's not successful in the NFL I can see him being a great coach. He just isn't able to put up the stats. A lot of that is the offense he plays in.



I don’t see a nfl starter.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 16, 2019)

Get ready for Bama vs Clemson 15


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Doesn't even make the top 40. http://www.espn.com/college-football/conferences/statistics/player/_/id/99/ncaa-football-conference



In Total Yards no. In QBR he is 5th among ACTUAL STARTING quarterbacks. Takes some work, and BRAINS to find but it goes Tua, Kyler, Will Grier, Dwayne Haskins then Fromm. Some pretty elite company there. He's 4th in Completion Percentage ahead off Grier.

We all know a UGA QB is not likely going to be anywhere near the top in Total Yards with the running game we have but likely will ALWAYS be Top 10 OVERALL and in this case Top 5.

Please let's try to be TOTALLY HONEST when posting stats and not try to mislead by cherry picking ones that fit your agenda.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 16, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> In Total Yards no. In QBR he is 5th among ACTUAL STARTING quarterbacks. Takes some work, and BRAINS to find but it goes Tua, Kyler, Will Grier, Dwayne Haskins then Fromm. Some pretty elite company there. He's 4th in Completion Percentage ahead off Grier.
> 
> We all know a UGA QB is not likely going to be anywhere near the top in Total Yards with the running game we have but likely will ALWAYS be Top 10 OVERALL and in this case Top 5.
> 
> Please let's try to be TOTALLY HONEST when posting stats and not try to mislead by cherry picking ones that fit your agenda.


I didn't cherry pick squat. Those are OVERALL stats and he's not in the top 40. Fact. Your the one that cherry picked qbr and completion percentage


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I didn't cherry pick squat. Those are OVERALL stats and he's not in the top 40. Fact. Your the one that cherry picked qbr and completion percentage



He's not Top 40 in THE ONE stat you picked and with our ground game never will be. Overall he is Top 10 of starting QB's in the country. Heck you even ADMITTED IT here: 





> A lot of that is the offense he plays in.



Try this one: http://www.espn.com/college-footbal...t/passing/sort/collegeQuarterbackRating/id/99

Your precious Haskins falls to #4 and THIS is a FAR TRUER metric of a QB's ability rather than JUST Total Yards.

Or this one: http://www.espn.com/college-footbal..._/stat/passing/sort/yardsPerPassAttempt/id/99

Haskins falls to 8th with Fromm at 9

Or this one where the HIGHER RANKING is actually BETTER:http://www.espn.com/college-footbal.../interceptions/id/99/qualified/false/count/41

Here Hasikns is 60th with 8 Int's and Fromm is 90th with only 6

Or this one where again the HIGHER RANKING is actually BETTER: http://www.espn.com/college-football/conferences/statistics/player/_/stat/passing/sort/sacks/id/99

Here Haskins is 66th and Fromm is is 86th

Like it or not, and it's obvious where you stand, Fromm IS Top 5.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I don’t see a nfl starter.



This. He's another Aj McCarron and theres nothing wrong with that. His style of play works well for the dogs but the NFL is an entirely different ballgame.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> This. He's another Aj McCarron and theres nothing wrong with that. His style of play works well for the dogs but the NFL is an entirely different ballgame.


Don't tell Garcia that. His panties are already in a wad. Apparently he didn't completely read my post


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I agree 100%. If he's not successful in the NFL I can see him being a great coach. He just isn't able to put up the stats. A lot of that is the offense he plays in.



Ok buddy whatever you say.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 16, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Just ok has been the mindset of bulldog fans for 40 years



Good to know that you know every single Georgia Fan's "mindset".  You must be a hit at parties.?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> This. He's another Aj McCarron and theres nothing wrong with that. His style of play works well for the dogs but the NFL is an entirely different ballgame.


But AJ has three nattys too. 2 as a starter.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> But AJ has three nattys too. 2 as a starter.



And is a historic player.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 16, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> But AJ has three nattys too. 2 as a starter.



True. If Fromm were at Bama he'd have one at this point in his career. I was just throwing the comparison out there as those 2 are very similar.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jun 17, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Don't tell Garcia that. His panties are already in a wad. Apparently he didn't completely read my post



I completely read ALL your posts and called you out when you falsely stated that Fromm is not even in the Top 40 of QB's based SOLELY on the stat of TOTAL YARDAGE after admitting that in the offense that Georgia runs he never could be.

Furthermore I then posted stats that you COULD HAVE, with a little EFFORT or INTELLECTUAL HONESTY/INTEGRITY, posted that refute your claim that he is Top 5 and every bit as good as your precious Haskins. Switch the two and likely you would see the same results. They are BOTH quality Top 5 QB's.

I have no problem admitting it but obviously you do.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> True. If Fromm were at Bama he'd have one at this point in his career. I was just throwing the comparison out there as those 2 are very similar.


Fromm is a country boy. He doesn't like rings. He decommitted from Bama and signed with the Dawgs for that very reason.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> I completely read ALL your posts and called you out when you falsely stated that Fromm is not even in the Top 40 of QB's based SOLELY on the stat of TOTAL YARDAGE after admitting that in the offense that Georgia runs he never could be.
> 
> Furthermore I then posted stats that you COULD HAVE, with a little EFFORT or INTELLECTUAL HONESTY/INTEGRITY, posted that refute your claim that he is Top 5 and every bit as good as your precious Haskins. Switch the two and likely you would see the same results. They are BOTH quality Top 5 QB's.
> 
> I have no problem admitting it but obviously you do.



He's a Yankee.  They aren't like us.?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 17, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> He's a Yankee.  They aren't like us.?


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 17, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Fromm is a country boy. He doesn't like rings. He decommitted from Bama and signed with the Dawgs for that very reason.


This one made my beer come out my nose. Stop it


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 17, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> This one made my beer come out my nose. Stop it


The Sugar Bowl was giving out toe rings this year and they didn't even want one of them, which is really hard to believe


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2019)

We will see this year with Fromm!
Coley is a different coach than Chaney and Fromm will have his opportunities!

Just watch how Chaney does with the VOLS!

Tua was supposed to be the best & unstoppable until he seen UGA & CLEMSON!

SEC CHAMPIONSHIP 2018

BAMA
T. Tagovailoa 10-25, 164 YDS, 1 TD, 2 INT

UGA
J. Fromm 25-39, 301 YDS, 3 TD

Fromm is Average but outshined the chosen one in the SEC CHAMPIONSHIP!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2019)

We will also see how GREAT Fields is as well!

The one that will suprise every one will be Jalen Hurts and I hope they get to play Bama!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 17, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> We will also see how GREAT Fields is as well!
> 
> The one that will suprise every one will be Jalen Hurts and I hope they get to play Bama!


Are you hoping that Hurts does to Bama what he did to ya'll? Or, are you hoping Tua does to Oklahoma what he did to ya'll?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Are you hoping that Hurts does to Bama what he did to ya'll? Or, are you hoping Tua does to Oklahoma what he did to ya'll?


Tua didn’t do nothing to us just posted stats in post #206


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jun 17, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Tua didn’t do nothing to us just posted stats in post #206


Ok


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 17, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> We will also see how GREAT Fields is as well!
> 
> The one that will suprise every one will be Jalen Hurts and I hope they get to play Bama!


I was thinkin about fields today. Somebody's goin to be eating crow after the season. I just hope it ain't me.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 17, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> We will see this year with Fromm!
> Coley is a different coach than Chaney and Fromm will have his opportunities!
> 
> Just watch how Chaney does with the VOLS!
> ...


I hope they open up the offense at UGA and let Fromm shine. He very well may be capable of huge numbers.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Are you hoping that Hurts does to Bama what he did to ya'll? Or, are you hoping Tua does to Oklahoma what he did to ya'll?



I've got nothing bad to say about Tua or Hurts.  I hope Fields falls flat on his face.  Not because he transferred, I've got no problem with that.  The way he did it is what makes me hope he craps the bed in epic fashion.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I hope they open up the offense at UGA and let Fromm shine. He very well may be capable of huge numbers.



He is.  But I'm not worried about trying to convince anyone of how good he is.  However, I kind of doubt the offense will be drastically different.  Chaney was doing what Kirby wanted him to do in terms of philosophy.  His stubbornness and tendency to play not to lose after getting a big lead is what I hope we don't see from Coley.  I don't think we will but we ain't about to start running the Air Raid either.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I was thinkin about fields today. Somebody's goin to be eating crow after the season. I just hope it ain't me.


I don't wish Fields to fail, I just don't approve with him getting a pass to start this year and everybody else has to sit out a year! Jacob Eason had to sit out a year, Fields is no different other than race!
The transfer portal if they are going to let it keep going (which they will) should be ONE standard for ALL! 
I really don't care if ALL who transfer starts playing the next season but it is not fair for 1 not the others.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I hope they open up the offense at UGA and let Fromm shine. He very well may be capable of huge numbers.


Coley is a tight end guy and I figure UGA's offense will look a LOT different this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I don't wish Fields to fail, I just don't approve with him getting a pass to start this year and everybody else has to sit out a year! Jacob Eason had to sit out a year, Fields is no different other than race!
> The transfer portal if they are going to let it keep going (which they will) should be ONE standard for ALL!
> I really don't care if ALL who transfer starts playing the next season but it is not fair for 1 not the others.



Well yeah.  The race part is kind of important.  The reason I hope he fails is because he chose to play the race card and he  and his lawyer threatened to drag UGA through the mud in the court of public opinion and trash the same school who gave him a scholarship as a racist environment where he "wasn't comfortable and didn't feel safe" all in order to get what he wanted.  He let a buddy of his from his baseball playing days take the fall and get kicked off the UGA baseball team so he could get what he wanted.  Screw Fields.  He's an entitled little punk who needs to taste some humility.  I hope he fails huge.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 17, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well yeah.  The race part is kind of important.  The reason I hope he fails is because he chose to play the race card and he  and his lawyer threatened to drag UGA through the mud in the court of public opinion and trash the same school who gave him a scholarship as a racist environment where he "wasn't comfortable and didn't feel safe" all in order to get what he wanted.  He let a buddy of his from his baseball playing days take the fall and get kicked off the UGA baseball team so he could get what he wanted.  Screw Fields.  He's an entitled little pink who needs to taste some humility.  I hope he fails huge.


I agree it seemed to me that Fromm was to much of a challenge for him and he thought he was ENTITLED to start!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 17, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I agree it seemed to me that Fromm was to much of a challenge for him and he thought he was ENTITLED to start!



In a nutshell.  He couldn't believe the job wasn't just handed to him when he showed up.


----------



## MAGA (Jul 14, 2019)

king killer delete said:


> Looks like Alabama May have two . One tua s  little brother and the other is The Bears great grand son. Now I really don’t know how good they are but I guess we will see.


Word is Mac Jones is looking very good as well.


----------

